# Red Plants for Low Light?



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

I would like to add some color to my low light low tech tank. I have about 1.75 watts/gal. Can anyone recomend anything to add a splash of color?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Ludwigia Repens is one.

There is alsoa crypt that I always forget the name of...grrrr... looks like beckettii but red red red, and actually like lower light setups.

If I remembe the crypt name I'll come back and post it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

ingg said:


> Ludwigia Repens is one.
> 
> There is alsoa crypt that I always forget the name of...grrrr... looks like beckettii but red red red, and actually like lower light setups.
> 
> If I remembe the crypt name I'll come back and post it.


_Crypt. wendtii _'red' ? I've had excellent color from that plant. It comes with many names (red, green, brown, etc... ) but all that I've ever tried had wonderful dark colors in low-light set-ups.

-Dave


----------



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> _Crypt. wendtii _'red' ? I've had excellent color from that plant. It comes with many names (red, green, brown, etc... ) but all that I've ever tried had wonderful dark colors in low-light set-ups.
> 
> -Dave


My initial setup has 2 wendetti red but they are more dark green than red. Actually right now they are melting, but from what I read that's expected until they adjust. I also ahve 2 wendetti green and 2 bronze. I love the bronze. They show no signs of melting. Maybe once my red adjust they will have some more color.


----------



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

ingg said:


> Ludwigia Repens is one.
> 
> There is alsoa crypt that I always forget the name of...grrrr... looks like beckettii but red red red, and actually like lower light setups.
> 
> If I remembe the crypt name I'll come back and post it.


Will Ludwigia work with on 1.75 w/g??


----------



## gdevil (Mar 6, 2009)

Althernanthera reinicki "pink" it's another easy red plant, perhaps the most....

Regards


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

_Nymphaea stellata_, my favorite.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I have to add that these red plants that are mentioned may grow in a "lower" light tan...but the reds will not likely show anywhere to the degree that photos of those plants on the Internet represent.


----------



## greentin (Jul 25, 2009)

Barclaya Longifolia, Red Lotus, Ammania Gracilis(not really red but orange)


----------



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

I have some Ludwigia Repens arriving tomorrow. Now I just need to figure out where to put it


----------



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

Added Ludwigia Repens and Ludwigia Peruensis. Love both of them. Hope my light is enough to keep the Red. If not i may be building a DIY Hood and Light.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

